# sorry for being thick, but.....



## jpgibson (Jun 15, 2005)

why cant i see/access the other 390 posts ie i dont see the other older posts
sorry to be such a fool


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: sorry for being thick, but..... (jpgibson)*

unfortunately the old threads get archived after so many days...on this forum i wouldnt think it would matter...but i think the only way to read them is to search them...i may be wrong though.


----------

